# Breeding WCMMs??



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, I want to breed my White clouds. What do I need to do to get them to breed? I have read one thing about them and then I will ready something else and its way on the other side of the map with how to do it. So can any of you tell me how to get them to breed? Thanks! :fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

10 gallon - 20 long....java moss...hornwort..have a heater in the tank but leave it unplugged...1-2 fine pore sponge filters..
separate the sexes..males in the breeding tank..females in a small bare tank..feed them for a couple of weeks with a food that is high in protein and fat..whenh they have filled with eggs put them in the breeding tank with the males..plug in the heater and set the temp at 76 F...when you see that the females have slimmed down pull all of the adults...
make sure you have some food on hand for the fry..infusoria is a good first food...if you have some dried oak leaves out in the yard throw a handful of them in the breeding tank when you first set it up..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> 10 gallon - 20 long....java moss...hornwort..have a heater in the tank but leave it unplugged...1-2 fine pore sponge filters..
> separate the sexes..males in the breeding tank..females in a small bare tank..feed them for a couple of weeks with a food that is high in protein and fat..whenh they have filled with eggs put them in the breeding tank with the males..plug in the heater and set the temp at 76 F...when you see that the females have slimmed down pull all of the adults...
> make sure you have some food on hand for the fry..infusoria is a good first food...if you have some dried oak leaves out in the yard throw a handful of them in the breeding tank when you first set it up..


 +1 to what Loha said plus

You would want to get grindal worms for conditioning food for the adults along with daphnia.

Micro/walter/banana worms are great for the fry along with moina/daphnia.

once they are about 7 days post hatch you can switch over to microfex worms for them and also grow a colony in their tank so they have an all you can eat buffet thats open 24/7 for their personal grazing.

Wardley also makes a liquid fry food thats pretty good but to be honest with ya we have switched over to mini maxi for all of our fry. 

Our breeding set up is a work in progress but i will post some pics later today of our breeding mat


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!! It helps!


----------

